# Kernel config for 3 printers



## znanie (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello,

I have three parallel printers attached to the computer.  FreeBSD 8 sees just one: /dev/lpt0.  The handbook says that the kernel should be recompiled.

The snippet from GENERIC (kernel configuration file) is as follows. 


```
# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
#device		vpo		# Requires scbus and da
```

should I just add lines:

```
device		ppc1
device		ppc2
device		lpt1		# Printer
device		lpt2		# Printer
```

Does ppbus need to be amended?

Thanks for any help?

Kirill


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

znanie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have three parallel printers attached to the computer.  FreeBSD 8 sees just one: /dev/lpt0.  The handbook says that the kernel should be recompiled.
> 
> ...



The lpt device should take care of the numbering of additional devices itself.  I think you'll have to adjust the hints; see GENERIC.hints for a start.  Can't really suggest more, since I've never had FreeBSD on a machine with multiple parallel ports.

If any of the printers have USB ports it will simplify things.  Or a network parallel print server; some of the old JetDirects even had three parallel ports.


----------



## mickey (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think that compiling a new kernel should be necessary.
Looking at ppc(4), it seems that adding additional device hints for the extra ports could suffice, i.e.

```
hint.ppc.1.at="isa"
hint.ppc.1.irq="X"

hint.ppc.2.at="isa"
hint.ppc.2.irq="Y"
```
where X and Y need to be replaced by the IRQs your printer ports actually work on.


----------



## znanie (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Mickey,

I reread the Handbook.  It's as you say.

 Besides the parallel port on the Motherboard there is a 2 port parallel card (pci) in the machine.  There are no jumpers or indication of what interrupts its using.  This machine worked with Slackware 12.  I'll boot up the Linux and see if it will tell me what irq's are being used.

Kirill


----------

